# Hugo



## tortadise (Oct 10, 2017)

The park grows with new animals! We have also added quite a few more birds.

Hugo is a cuviers caiman.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 10, 2017)

Awesome !


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2017)

I think we need some updated pics of your progress and the birds. I know your very busy, but when you can, please
Head pic of Hugo would be nice too.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 10, 2017)

wellington said:


> I think we need some updated pics of your progress and the birds. I know your very busy, but when you can, please
> Head pic of Hugo would be nice too.


Beyond busy indeed. He likes to eat bugs that fly into the water. I caught him eating roaches one night. For sure strictly nocturnal.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 10, 2017)

Mutt and Jeff are a couple new birds. Canary winged parakeets from South America. Or they call them BB parrots. Smallest parrot species. They are hilarious.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 10, 2017)

Some new ponds operational for South American and Central American turtles




Our harvest pond for aquatic veggie eaters.



Slow but steadily getting this building facade complete on the exterior.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 10, 2017)

A couple huge greenhouses have also been put up. Don't have pics of them. One is for desert dwellers and the other is for Asian species.


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking great Kelly, thank you. Besides the tortoise, Turtles, caiman and birds do you plan on getting other types of animals too. 
Great pic of Hugo.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 16, 2017)

wellington said:


> Looking great Kelly, thank you. Besides the tortoise, Turtles, caiman and birds do you plan on getting other types of animals too.
> Great pic of Hugo.


Yes indeed. Going to venture back into some mammals. But this go around stick with herbivores. When I had foxes they were too much to handle. Although it was similar car to a dog or cat, they were too much. Sloths will be first, and possibly a monkey rescue will get established. We're working with texas parks and USFW at border points and they have huge issues with monkeys, and parrots getting smuggled in. So figured we could be a final point of living for those creatures. Absolutely no breeding though. Those will be sanctuary only.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 16, 2017)

I upgraded Hugo to a different tub and gave him/her some plants. Man they love being able to hide.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 16, 2017)

The ponds turned out awesome ! All that work is starting to pay off .


----------



## tortadise (Oct 25, 2017)

mike taylor said:


> The ponds turned out awesome ! All that work is starting to pay off .


Sure is. But now it's even more and more work with all these birds.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm going to talk to my job tomorrow . If I get Friday off I'll head your way . I'll bring my tools . What are we doing framing?


----------



## tortadise (Oct 25, 2017)

Your so awesome man. But I know you love it down there too. Yep framing walls putting windows in a greenhouse then covering the hoop house with plastic. Beer and food is always on me as usual and fuel of course for your drive.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll see y'all tomorrow .


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2017)

tortadise said:


> Mutt and Jeff are a couple new birds. Canary winged parakeets from South America. Or they call them BB parrots. Smallest parrot species. They are hilarious.
> View attachment 220154


Actually, I think the smallest parrot is a parrotlet. Your new Brotogeris chiriri is next smallest. They also used to be called pocket parrots. I used to raise Brotogeris jugularis. I was the first breeder on the west coast to successfully hatch and raise babies. It's a wonderful little bird, and a great pet. Are yours tame?


----------



## tortadise (Oct 27, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Actually, I think the smallest parrot is a parrotlet. Your new Brotogeris chiriri is next smallest. They also used to be called pocket parrots. I used to raise Brotogeris jugularis. I was the first breeder on the west coast to successfully hatch and raise babies. It's a wonderful little bird, and a great pet. Are yours tame?


Most excellent! They are definitely not tame. Super cool little guys. I can't imagine any smaller. These guys are pretty tiny.


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 27, 2017)

I’ve never had parrots if any sort, but I’ve always enjoyed my parakeets/budgies!!!! [emoji2]
@Yvonne G @tortadise


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2017)

Back in the '50s and '60s the natives would rob the nests and keep the Brotogeris babies in their shirt pockets. the most common were the Grey-cheeked parakeet, Brotogeris pyrrhoptera. The natives would chew up food and feed the babies from their mouths. Then when they were eating on their own, they got shipped to the U.S. We had so much trouble getting them to raise babies because none of them were raised by their parent birds. You think they're cool as wild birds, you should see tame ones. Far as I'm concerned, best pet bird on the planet!


----------

